# Pigeon Poop



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Wasn't sure where to post this. We're always asking people about "how the poop looks" or people ask us how should a pigeons poop look. I know that poop is not the end all answer to everything, but it sure is a good starting place. When I went out to the loft this AM, everything was frozen solid. Usually by the time I get out there, most of the poop has been stepped in and squished for the most part. Anyway, went out later with the camera and the poop was still frozen so I took a few shots. Maybe these can be put somewhere so that people can see them when trying to determine what pigeon poop looks like. If not, ya'll got something to look at for a little while anyway.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the good looking poop pics, Renee!  There is a thread here somewhere (probably in Resources) about poop. I'll find it a bit later and move or copy these pictures there.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That is a poop pic good enough for my PC desktop picture at the office 

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

John_D said:


> That is a poop pic good enough for my PC desktop picture at the office
> 
> John



ROFLMAO. That is too funny.

Great poops though, Renee.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

John_D said:


> That is a poop pic good enough for my PC desktop picture at the office
> 
> John


ROFL!!   Great pictures indeed, Renee!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

John_D said:


> That is a poop pic good enough for my PC desktop picture at the office
> 
> John


Uh, John...are you gonna tell people what the picture REALLY IS???

You could always say that they are the latest "findings" from Mars!! 

ROFLMAO...just tooooo funny!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Shi
& Squeaks (who says, "those are like mine except, when in daddy mode, TWICE as big!")


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh My! What lovely poops you have there!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, you are going to laugh, but I started a reply to your thread that shows pictures of your new babies to tell you how wonderful not only did the babies look but how good their poop looked.  Got interrupted and didn't finish but it was my first thought.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, you are going to laugh, but I started a reply to your thread that shows pictures of your new babies to tell you how wonderful not only did the babies look but how good their poop looked.  Got interrupted and didn't finish but it was my first thought.


Yep, that made me smile.........


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

brings to mind Betty Boop saying her famous poop poop be doop  hehe


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

LokotaLoft said:


> brings to mind Betty Boop saying her famous poop poop be doop  hehe


HaHa Brought a funny mental image of a pigeon in a Betty Boop outfit


----------

